# Tracker Grizzly complete rebuild



## Prowelder (Sep 17, 2017)

This is a really nice boat but it was in serious need of some TLC and I'm glad that I have the opportunity to hook it up for a great guy. It had some serious cracks in the floor that had been weld repaired before, And I put some large patches over them to ensure they will not be a problem in the future. I am excited about this build because the customer has high hopes and deep pockets. There was A lot of wood and old moldy foam that had to go. I am going to Paint and epoxy sealer on the bottom and then finish it off with bottom paint. Once I get that completed the real work will began installing new decks and lots of storage compartments, led lights, and hydro turf. This will be my 1st time using hydro turf and if anybody has any recommendations or pointers please feel free to advise.








































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like it's gonna be a pretty extensive build. I've never used hydroturf but from what ive read, everyone says to stay away from the multicolors. They break down pretty fast compared to the solid color mats


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 18, 2017)

Dirtmonkey said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a pretty extensive build. I've never used hydroturf but from what ive read, everyone says to stay away from the multicolors. They break down pretty fast compared to the solid color mats


Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomme boy (Sep 18, 2017)

That plate on the bottom is going to cause a bunch of problems with how the boat runs. It will act as a break or cause tons of turbulence to the motor or both


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 19, 2017)

tomme boy said:


> That plate on the bottom is going to cause a bunch of problems with how the boat runs. It will act as a break or cause tons of turbulence to the motor or both


I don't think it will. I have patches on my tracker and you would never know unless you looked. It will be ground smooth and feathered in with epoxy. Do you have experience with this or are you just speculating? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rotus623 (Sep 20, 2017)

Gosh, not being a jerk but looks like this guy would have been better off just buying a new hull. Seems like one of these projects that is only worth doing if you do the work yourself.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 20, 2017)

rotus623 said:


> Gosh, not being a jerk but looks like this guy would have been better off just buying a new hull. Seems like one of these projects that is only worth doing if you do the work yourself.


It looks like it's in good hands too me. Beats scrapping it. So far so good. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 23, 2017)

The bottom is done hopefully I can get it flipped over and back on the trailer so I can commence to working on the inside














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 23, 2017)

rotus623 said:


> Gosh, not being a jerk but looks like this guy would have been better off just buying a new hull. Seems like one of these projects that is only worth doing if you do the work yourself.


It just needs a little help. Even a used newer hull would be thousands of dollars, And eventually it will end up just like this one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipaddle (Sep 24, 2017)

Prowelder, I have been interested in the tracker grizzly boats. How, did the framing under the floor look when you removed the floor? I mean did it have any cracks or problems. Tracker grizzly boats don't use the conventional ribs like most other metal boats. It looks to be strong as far as the bottom goes, but there so no side support other than the decks spreading things out. What is your opinion as far as this construction method.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 24, 2017)

Ipaddle said:


> Prowelder, I have been interested in the tracker grizzly boats. How, did the framing under the floor look when you removed the floor? I mean did it have any cracks or problems. Tracker grizzly boats don't use the conventional ribs like most other metal boats. It looks to be strong as far as the bottom goes, but there so no side support other than the decks spreading things out. What is your opinion as far as this construction method.


I have owned both, Grizzly's and SeaArk, they aren't even in the same ballpark. If I couldn't do the repairs on the Grizzly myself it would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 24, 2017)

Prowelder,keep the pictures and updates coming. What kind of paint did you use and what method,( spray,roll,etc.)I'm looking foreword to the interior set up. Thanks for posting


----------



## tomme boy (Sep 24, 2017)

Prowelder said:


> tomme boy said:
> 
> 
> > That plate on the bottom is going to cause a bunch of problems with how the boat runs. It will act as a break or cause tons of turbulence to the motor or both
> ...


Yep, seen it a few times. You should have put the plate on the inside and then welded the bottom up and ground it smooth. It might work but not from what I have seen. One guy I know lost 5 mph because of this and another had all all kinds of air getting trapped in the prop because of it.


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 25, 2017)

tomme boy said:


> Prowelder said:
> 
> 
> > tomme boy said:
> ...


Well unfortunately putting the plate on the inside of the boat was not possible. This is a fishing boat not a speed boat. Thank you for your concerns but it will do just fine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 25, 2017)

Ipaddle said:


> Prowelder, I have been interested in the tracker grizzly boats. How, did the framing under the floor look when you removed the floor? I mean did it have any cracks or problems. Tracker grizzly boats don't use the conventional ribs like most other metal boats. It looks to be strong as far as the bottom goes, but there so no side support other than the decks spreading things out. What is your opinion as far as this construction method.


Honestly I think they are pretty decent boats. I am not a huge fan of the bracing they have in them .For someone like me it would be great because I would add a front deck and extra bracing to the walls. I'm not sure how old this boat is but with the 50 horsepower motor it was obviously not able to keep up with the pounding .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 25, 2017)

Bearclaw said:


> Prowelder,keep the pictures and updates coming. What kind of paint did you use and what method,( spray,roll,etc.)I'm looking foreword to the interior set up. Thanks for posting


I used trilux 33 paint . 1st I used a layer of gluvit. You cannot spray this paint I put it on with a roller and brush 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rotus623 (Oct 2, 2017)

Prowelder said:


> It just needs a little help. Even a used newer hull would be thousands of dollars, And eventually it will end up just like this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Very true, but I would imagine the work you are putting into it will be into the early thousands??


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 3, 2017)

We'll have to see

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 12, 2017)

Making some progress.





























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 21, 2017)

Prowelder said:


> This is a really nice boat but it was in serious need of some TLC and I'm glad that I have the opportunity to hook it up for a great guy. It had some serious cracks in the floor that had been weld repaired before, And I put some large patches over them to ensure they will not be a problem in the future. I am excited about this build because the customer has high hopes and deep pockets. There was A lot of wood and old moldy foam that had to go. I am going to Paint and epoxy sealer on the bottom and then finish it off with bottom paint. Once I get that completed the real work will began installing new decks and lots of storage compartments, led lights, and hydro turf. This will be my 1st time using hydro turf and if anybody has any recommendations or pointers please feel free to advise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I have been neglecting this post. Life has been very hectic lately but I have accomplished a lot . deck is framed out



































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 21, 2017)

I installed the front drop in lure Box .Also I had to cut the transom bracket and modify it to set the gas tank behind the rear bench seat .I made the front deck cover today out of 1/8" aluminum And I am going to and install it over the holiday weekend . Hopefully I will update the post on Saturday after I install the battery trays and front deck skin .Then I am going to start electrical


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (Nov 23, 2017)

What hatches did you go with?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 23, 2017)

dirty dave said:


> What hatches did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


R&R hatches

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Nov 24, 2017)

Fab work is done besides the front deck skin and rear door. Made a lot of progress today. Ready to get this thing done!














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Dec 10, 2017)

Got some electrical done and fabed up the rear deck door. I also cut a hole to install a second pole mount for the front deck right behind the other one. This way he will have an adjustment to move the seat back a little bit

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Dec 18, 2017)

My whole family has been extremely sick the past 2 weeks I'm just getting over it and I had a chance to make some progress today. I got floor Foam, floor plate, and the front deck fascia plate installed. I plan on finishing up the electrical by this weekend and hopefully wrapping this whole project up by the end of the 1st week in January


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 18, 2017)

Looking awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Dec 23, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Looking awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm really trying to get this think done

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Dec 30, 2017)

That’s coming together nicely ! What kind of welder setup are you using ?


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 31, 2017)

I know the kind of time, effort, expense and most of all frustration that goes into a rebuild like that.
But there's also something about taking something old and on its last legs and giving it a whole new life thats pretty rewarding.
Good work and keep it up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2018)

Coming along awesome! Let me know If you want me to add it to the master list.

Jim


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Jim said:


> Coming along awesome! Let me know If you want me to add it to the master list.
> 
> Jim


Sure. I'm not sure what that means tho?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> That’s coming together nicely ! What kind of welder setup are you using ?


Miller 185 diversion. Tig welder

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Got some work done on this electrical!














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Almost done with electrical. The back came out nice. I'm definitely going to keep it all clean and tight. Something about neat electrical work that really sets it off.




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 5, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> Bigwrench said:
> 
> 
> > That’s coming together nicely ! What kind of welder setup are you using ?
> ...


 Thanks brother , trying to get started with TIG and was curious. 
I’m hoping to build my rear access door like you did. 
The storage areas are what’s giving me the biggest trouble now and until I get my welding skills built up it’s frustrating knowing what I want and not being able to put it together lol.


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> Prowelder said:
> 
> 
> > Bigwrench said:
> ...


Well not to discourage you but aluminium tig welding on old jonboats is about as hard as it gets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 5, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> Bigwrench said:
> 
> 
> > Prowelder said:
> ...


LOL I have been learning that lesson a lot lately  
I’m “All-In” now and there’s no turning back so I just have to keep on plugging away at it. Hopefully it will fall into place soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 5, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> Prowelder said:
> 
> 
> > Bigwrench said:
> ...


1 rule material and tungsten must be clean! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 7, 2018)

Blue hatch lights installed











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 7, 2018)

Tucked all the wiring in the front deck compartments


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 8, 2018)

That looks really nice. Hope to start wiring mine up this week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 14, 2018)

Finished the wiring and did a first coat of paint tonight.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 14, 2018)

Got one side of the blue led strips installed and some more painting

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckman11 (Jan 16, 2018)

looking good buddy!


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 16, 2018)

A hell of a lot of work but its paying off.


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 17, 2018)

Before & After pic of back compartment wiring.
I made a little progress yesterday installing the blue strip light on the opposit side and tightening up some of the wiring. I am going to put a couple more hours on her tonight trying to tighten up all of the wiring. The plan is to get the Hydro-turf on this weekend and get her out of here. I have 2 other boats here in 2 more coming. There just aren't enough hours in the day. A big part of me wants to run with this full time!








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 17, 2018)

Got all the wires ran. All i have to do is connect them too the switch panel and tuck them in nicely. I love these side lights. They are a pain in the ass and i always tell myself dont tell this customer about them, but i can't help it they are too cool. Estimating 2 hours to hook up switch panel and tuck wires. 2 hours to mount front deck. 2 hours to put motors on and then I'm on to the hydro-turf. Hopefully this thing will be leaving my house by next week! I got a call from another guy today that needs pods welded on his duck boat. This is turning into a fulltime job. Im honestly considering runing a night shift at my shop with a couple employees just doing boat work!








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckman11 (Jan 17, 2018)

Aluminum welding shops are few and far between and ones that will weld on a boat are even more rare. You are already paying rent/mortgage on a shop......might as well get the most money you can out of it! Plus im sure your wife would love to not walk into a garage full of welding fumes lol


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 18, 2018)

duckman11 said:


> Aluminum welding shops are few and far between and ones that will weld on a boat are even more rare. You are already paying rent/mortgage on a shop......might as well get the most money you can out of it! Plus im sure your wife would love to not walk into a garage full of welding fumes lol


I was kind of thinking the same thing. The only issue is my dad owns the shop. Him, my brother and i run it together so during the hours of operation i cannot keep boats there. As for my wife she just wants me to get my boat out of our garage! Lol. My dad has a detached garage/ workshop at his house next door to mine where I do all of my work. It's not so bad during the Winter time but during the summer he uses the garage a lot. If it wasn't for my family and buisness bieng located here. I would move my family to Florida in a heartbeat and open my own fab shop! That's kind of been the dream for the past couple years, but I'm tied down here and don't want to waste the opportunity my dad has given me with Professional Welding. He has put his whole life into building this company. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice work! I liked the idea of your children helping. everything I learned about construction, and auto repair was due to my father and great-grandfather letting me help them over the years


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 20, 2018)

mtntop said:


> Nice work! I liked the idea of your children helping. everything I learned about construction, and auto repair was due to my father and great-grandfather letting me help them over the years


Yes they love it. My 7 year old wants me to teach him to weld and buy him his own boat. I told him he has to wait till hes 10 . He thinks hes 16 lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 20, 2018)

Get them into it while they are young, he's better off learning the basics of welding then mincraft or the Xbox. :lol:


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob9863 said:


> Get them into it while they are young, he's better off learning the basics of welding then mincraft or the Xbox. [emoji38]


They have their videos games and tablets but my kids are very hands on. I am the type of person who believes that if someone else can do it then why can't I do it myself especially if it saves me money. They always help me with my projects from remodeling the house to large projects like our fence, or deck and pool. The boats have just been something I picked up the past couple years. I am really trying to work on their drawing skills. To me if I can't draw it, I can't build it. I've been doing fabrication work for the past 15 years but really honed in on my skills the past 5. I'm 34 now and I can only imagine how much better I would be if I started out at their age

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 28, 2018)

Finished with everything except for Hydro-turf and installing the motors. Have 3 more boats lined up after this one And then I'm going to try to fix up the one I bought and sell it. Any new projects my hourly rate will be going up. I just wanted to get some products on the streets so people will start talking. This one has definitely been a work in progress but There is light at the end of the tunnel! I'm really excited to wrap this project up and can't wait to see how the Hydro-turf turns out.















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 29, 2018)

I went back to Post #1 where your helpers were pulling out the old foam. Man, you have done a lot of work. This is like an entirely new boat. =D>


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 29, 2018)

RedHatRedNeck said:


> Looks good.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 29, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I went back to Post #1 where your helpers were pulling out the old foam. Man, you have done a lot of work. This is like an entirely new boat. =D>


Thanks. All my builds turn out that way

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sometimes I think it would be easier to buy the materials and build a boat from scratch rather then rebuild one.


----------



## dirty dave (Jan 29, 2018)

Do you have a close up picture of where the blue led are mounted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 29, 2018)

dirty dave said:


> Do you have a close up picture of where the blue led are mounted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


No they are glued under the side rails. Ill post one later.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (Jan 29, 2018)

Did you use an additional glue/epoxy or just adhesive strip it came with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 29, 2018)

dirty dave said:


> Did you use an additional glue/epoxy or just adhesive strip it came with.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I always use additional glue. Gorilla glue

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 12, 2018)

Welp here it is. Finally got the Hydro-turf started. The back deck is complete and trolling motor is installed. All electrical is working, and all i have left is the front deck and hang the motor back on.
























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Feb 12, 2018)

Well that sure turned out great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 12, 2018)

=D> Looks good.


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 12, 2018)

That looks fantastic !


----------



## GeauxJoe (Feb 16, 2018)

=D> Well done sir! =D>


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 18, 2018)

Well she left here today. All finished. This has been the biggest project thus far. Definitely very rewarding. The owner was ecstatic!



































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 19, 2018)

Very nice job Prowelder....


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 25, 2018)

Fire1386 said:


> Very nice job Prowelder....


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 26, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> Fire1386 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice job Prowelder....
> ...


Yes super job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mxmike (Mar 26, 2018)

WOW. Great job !! Is that a power trim and tilt plate? or just a jack plate? If it's a PT plate what brand is it as it looks nicer than the CMC-PT -35 I just bought for my Grizzly.


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 26, 2018)

mxmike said:


> WOW. Great job !! Is that a power trim and tilt plate? or just a jack plate? If it's a PT plate what brand is it as it looks nicer than the CMC-PT -35 I just bought for my Grizzly.


looks like a TH Marine 4” Micro Jacker. Hydraulic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 26, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> mxmike said:
> 
> 
> > WOW. Great job !! Is that a power trim and tilt plate? or just a jack plate? If it's a PT plate what brand is it as it looks nicer than the CMC-PT -35 I just bought for my Grizzly.
> ...


I think he's right. I know it is hydraulic . Just not sure of the brand. This was a build for a friend of mine. Ill try to find out for you. I know it was about $700

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxmike (Mar 26, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> gatorglenn said:
> 
> 
> > mxmike said:
> ...




I thought it might have been a power trim and tilt plate. But I see now it's just a hyd. jack plate. Thanks.


----------



## jeffh129 (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice job. One question. Why are there two seat sockets so close to each other on the front deck ? Thanks.


----------



## Prowelder (Jul 30, 2018)

jeffh129 said:


> Very nice job. One question. Why are there two seat sockets so close to each other on the front deck ? Thanks.


For adjustment. Its what the customer wanted? Idk

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jswoozy520 (Feb 21, 2019)

I know this is an old post but I am currently in the process of fixing up my tracker grizzly 1648. I am looking at putting hatches in the back seat. Do you happen to remember what size hatches you used for the seat? Thanks!


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 21, 2019)

Jswoozy520 said:


> I know this is an old post but I am currently in the process of fixing up my tracker grizzly 1648. I am looking at putting hatches in the back seat. Do you happen to remember what size hatches you used for the seat? Thanks!


I think they were like 15"x19" opening. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow! A lot of work went into that. One tip on the Hydro-turf is that if you are crafty you can use a router table to route the edges. I've only seen it in photos....but it can be done. Might not be worth the effort, but it does give a really clean look for an up-charge.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 23, 2019)

Prowelder said:


> jeffh129 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice job. One question. Why are there two seat sockets so close to each other on the front deck ? Thanks.
> ...


I was wondering why the customer didn't ask for an off center seat base for driving?
I have a 1648 and that's on the top of my list. I guess its just preference though. 
Awesome build non the less. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 24, 2019)

jasper60103 said:


> Prowelder said:
> 
> 
> > jeffh129 said:
> ...


He just sits on the bench. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Feb 24, 2019)

A good example of how even an abused tin boat can be brought back to life. 
Good job. Welding aluminum is not so easy.


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 24, 2019)

ppine said:


> A good example of how even an abused tin boat can be brought back to life.
> Good job. Welding aluminum is not so easy.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

